# How Kinky Are You?



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*How Kinky Are You?*

http://www.hotlanta.com/kinktest.htm

Your Hotlanta Kink Test score was 455! 

 401 to 500 You are a major league kinkster! :ermm: 




i cant wait to see npd's results lol


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I got a 350!

301 to 400 You are definitely a kinky player!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

:martini: 401 to 500 You are a major league kinkster!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't even know why I bothered... Lets just say Im under a five (I'll let you guess the number) and call it a day.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao npd !! ur too funny lolol:rofl:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ohhhh NPD...This reaffirms the fact you need to get out more...or at least bring a set of cuffs home! :lol:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Your Hotlanta Kink Test score was 340!
301 to 400 You are definitely a kinky player.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Gil said:


> Your Hotlanta Kink Test score was 340!
> 301 to 400 You are definitely a kinky player.


*Come on G. - You put the "Kink" in Kinky baby...*
*I heard from a very reliable source the reason you went into the LE business was only for the handcuffs... :twisted: *


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol Koz


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

449 baby


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

whooaaaaaaaaaaa !!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

KozmoKramer said:


> *Come on G. - You put the "Kink" in Kinky baby...*
> *I heard from a very reliable source the reason you went into the LE business was only for the handcuffs... :twisted: *


 Dunny you said you wouldn't tell!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Gil said:


> Your Hotlanta Kink Test score was 340!
> 301 to 400 You are definitely a kinky player.


I totally kicked your ass!!! :hump: haha


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Is a 613 bad? :-k


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> I got a *96* - does this mean I get in the next Academy class?


Hey "96* that makes me feel some what better though it's still alot higher than mine.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

445!  not so bad I can live with it.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

USMCTrooperIs a 613 bad? :-k


um.... noooooooooo lolol


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

423


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

"Congratulations! Your Hotlanta Kink Test score was 660!


*601 or more** SUPER FREAK ALERT! You da BOMB!"
*

Whoa!! I gotta lay off the poon.
Scott :hump:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

365 :blush:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

620 - Apparently I'm DA BOMB :naughty:



Ken how is it I surpassed you????:s :s I'm almost ashamed..LOL 8-[


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> "Congratulations! Your Hotlanta Kink Test score was 660!
> 
> 
> *601 or more** SUPER FREAK ALERT! You da BOMB!"*
> ...


See what the poon did for you??? You can't even spell right


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

whats a poon? :ermm: 

and if it gives u 660 were do i get it from LOL !!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> whats a poon?


*Cinder - Look Down and In...*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Ohhhh ....Oops !!  lol 

American expressions and some words confuse me sometimes lol !!:huh:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Poon... I still don't see what you are talking about. Did you mean spoon?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

npd :85565: ..... look down and in lmao

i looked inside my shoes at one point but i dont think that was it :L: lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

I got a 221, I guess I end up in the middle, no pun intended. lol that was a fun site!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cinderella said:


> npd :85565: ..... look down and in lmao
> 
> i looked inside my shoes at one point but i dont think that was it :L: lol


 I still dont get it!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol its ok ... neither do i !!:blush: 


u see it goes to show how innocent we really are


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't drink OR have war stories...but I'm going to say you tie with Copchika...just a guess


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

kttref said:


> I don't drink OR have war stories...but I'm going to say you tie with Copchika...just a guess


i think Ken will get a higher score .... and the beer is going to be on Ken :smile: lol

woohooooo do i book my plane ticket now? lmao


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahaha....You, my dear, are too much!


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

*USMCMP5811 quote:*
*I haven't even posted my score yet, Cheryl so how do you know you passed me...:-\" I'm going to wait abit and let you all start a pool. Closest with out going over can buy me a Beer at the NICE establishment I know that serves realy cold BEER and maybe I swap war stories.....:hump:*

So we've established that I'm blonde, I work too much and I offically can not read...At least I'm consistant :woot:

And you my friend will owe ME a cold one...:beer: (Cheryl on Ken's tab) :alcoholi:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

:-$ That's a secret for me to know and for.....


----------



## PhilipD (Nov 30, 2004)

I only got a 470... but it beats less than 5 !


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! ​Your Hotlanta Kink Test score was 640!​*601 or more**SUPER FREAK ALERT! You da BOMB!*​
Lol, is that bad? I was more honest than I thought I'd be.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweetie...we have to have a sit down talk...American men also lie!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL Kate !!!!! hahaha i wasnt expecting that:rofl: lol


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I only speak the truth, sister.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I do...that's why I said what I said!  haha


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Unfortunately Cinderella, Katie doesn't know me at all. As I posted I was more honest than I thought I'd be. xoxo :beat:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol woohooooooooooo !!:baby13:


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

355 Gonna have to work on this score this weekend


----------

